# renting in the suburbs of bangkok???



## petepie1234 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi guys

I might be going to Thailand in december to live for a while and was wondering how much a good sized house in the suburbs of Bangkok would cost?it would have to have a good sized garden as i have a big dog,doesnt need a pool or anything,so,how much would it cost me for a 3 bed house???


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

petepie1234 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I might be going to Thailand in december to live for a while and was wondering how much a good sized house in the suburbs of Bangkok would cost?it would have to have a good sized garden as i have a big dog,doesnt need a pool or anything,so,how much would it cost me for a 3 bed house???


Really an unanswerable question.

Bangkok is on the order of 1,500 square kilometers (600 square miles). This includes a diversity of neighborhoods from downright polluted filthy slums that no one would want to live in to posh upper-class gated communities that only the upper tiers of wealth can afford.

Pete, the detective work is up to you. You need to balance cost versus amenities, comfort, travel times, noise, pollution, etc. ad infinitum. "Balance and compromise". The better you like the place, the more it will cost you.

I suggest you start with your desired location and the travel times to your expected places. Don't ignore noise and pollution. Bangkok traffic is a true killer.

Good luck.


----------



## bangkokburke (May 11, 2013)

I would book a 4-6 week vacation and do some exploring. Befriend a Thai national that speaks English well and have them help you in your search. They will know the areas and may be able to negotiate a better rate for you.


----------



## petepie1234 (Jan 7, 2013)

but dude,like how much should i pay for a good sized house?what about bank accounts,i dont have one in thailand,so like wont they look for a bank account or look for references and stuff?


----------



## bangkokburke (May 11, 2013)

I rented a long-term apartment with my passport only. I think I paid B27,000 for a month. There was a deposit that I got back at the end. I don't worry about having a bank account. I leave my funds in the USA and use debit or AMEX.


----------



## wendy_1 (May 6, 2013)

It depends on the area or neighborhood you are after. A decent house of the type you mentioned will generally cost 10,000 THB to rent. But to buy, again it is really up to the owner.


----------



## bangkokburke (May 11, 2013)

Regarding my previous post, I meant B17,000 per month. I stayed for 7 weeks and it was a two bedroom place. I would leave the dog in England with a friend until you decided you really want to live in Thailand. Remember, you can't own property in Thailand (generally speaking). You can own the building but not the land. You can buy a condo in your name if it qualifies for foreign ownership. Do your due diligence before spending an money and whatever you do get it in writing with a qualified translation in your native language before signing anything. But, I'm sure you already know that!


----------

